# Dupe??



## gsbw (Apr 23, 2019)

Found 5 of these giant puffballs 10-5-21!!


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

gsbw said:


> Found 5 of these giant puffballs 10-5-21!!
> View attachment 40810


Was out for a run today, saw 8-12 that size growing in a line. Not sure what to do with them. Someone on the Indiana sportsman forum posted a pic of puffball pizza. Nice find.


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Also, this is a







picture when we cut a puffball open we threw it on the fire, the next three hours the puffball didn’t burn


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

jashroomer said:


> Was out for a run today, saw 8-12 that size growing in a line. Not sure what to do with them. Someone on the Indiana sportsman forum posted a pic of puffball pizza. Nice find.


Puffball pizza is a great idea. Puffballs don't taste like much, but they absorb anything that you put near them! So, to provide the crust for a pizza is absolutely ideal!


----------



## Morchella Maximus (May 9, 2020)

I just tasted my first one yesterday and was disappointed in the blandness.


----------



## Mushroom Geologist (Feb 22, 2019)

Butter and garlic. Puff balls have no flavor...at least the small ones we get here in Texas. Bacon grease is also great to fry them in.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes, they are very neutral tasting on their own. But that makes them very adaptable for different dishes. You need to add the flavor!


----------

